# Fruitfly culture smell



## aplatowski (May 6, 2004)

Anyone had success with an air cleaner or ozonizer that can handle the smell of ripe ff cultures? My wife is getting ready to throw me out of the house....frogs, cultures and all because of the nasty smell. HELP


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

aplatowski said:


> Anyone had success with an air cleaner or ozonizer that can handle the smell of ripe ff cultures? My wife is getting ready to throw me out of the house....frogs, cultures and all because of the nasty smell. HELP


 
You are gonna have to experiment with different commercially obtainable mediums and /or make your own. There is no secret ingrediant though. Some people try a little cool aid mix, orange or vanilla extract. 

My cultures have no appreciable smell....most don't unless you stick your nose inches from the media......sometimes Hydei smell a little when they are really old.

It CAN be done! Tell the wife to hang in there.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Try adding a bit of cinnamon to the cultures when you make them. I add it to my media that I make and it smells a lot like oatmeal.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Try adding a bit of cinnamon to the cultures when you make them. I add it to my media that I make and it smells a lot like oatmeal.


I'm pretty sure the last batch of mix I bought from one of the sponsors is mostly apple-cinnamon oatmeal.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Careful with too much cinnamon....

It's an antifungal and will slow the yeast growth.

Chris



jubjub47 said:


> Try adding a bit of cinnamon to the cultures when you make them. I add it to my media that I make and it smells a lot like oatmeal.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. My media mix only uses 2tsp in a 10cup mix


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

I moved my cultures into the laundry room and plugged in a glade scented plugin and haven't had any complaints from the wife since.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I have used this for smell

Announcing ONA PRO - the powerful and Professional Odor Neutralizing Agent preferred by Hydroponics Growers


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jeffr said:


> I have used this for smell
> 
> Announcing ONA PRO - the powerful and Professional Odor Neutralizing Agent preferred by Hydroponics Growers


Nice........................


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Nice........................


now you can get these little guys... and of course carbon filters  
CD-1200 eliminates smells from plants, pets, cooking, smoke and also kills mould, mildew and bacteria.


but about the OP, the best thing IMO is using a good medium, mold inhibitor and, less yeast and, throwing your cultures out, after 1 month.

james


----------



## revolution (Aug 3, 2009)

I have only used two different mediums for fruit fly cultures, and by far the best smelling of the two is josh's frogs. When i used it for the first time the other day it smelled almost good enough to eat. almost... and after three days of it being set up with flies, it still smells pretty good.


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

the medium i've been using from my first culturing kit is from josh's frogs and it doesnt smell bad at all. while making a new culture it actually smells kinda good and when i close up the culture and store it you can't smell it at all. i also dont smell anything when i open to dust and feed.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

To cut back on the smell and extend the life of your cultures you may want to take a look at this thread. I came up with the "overflow" idea to keep the cultures producing much longer and stay stink-free longer. 

Fruit Fly Culturing - Geckos Unlimited


----------

